# Wood Pellet Consumption



## IndyEastJ (Jun 9, 2019)

Hello, I have decided to go with a Pit Boss Pro from Lowe's, my question is between the 820 and the 1100. If say I am only smoking 2 pork shoulders and there is a lot more room left on the 1100 than the 820, will the 1100 burn more pellets to keep the grill up in temp compared to the 820? If so about how much more? Thanks in advance


----------



## mike243 (Jun 9, 2019)

my Austin is the same size as the 1100, I don't think the difference in pellets usage would be enuf to make me want a smaller unit, during warm weather I would guess around 1lbs per hr depending on the temp I have it set on,


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jun 10, 2019)

I agree with Mike. While it is larger, that means it has additional thermal mass to help maintain the heat. I would think the difference in pellet consumption should be negligible. I would go with the larger unit. You never know when you might need it.


----------

